# Who on the board uses CAD and/or Dual Monitor setup



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just wondering how many people out there were still doing there drawings old school. Although I love my AutoCAD and absolutely couldnt do without it....I still find myself sitting at my old drafting table when I have a new idea in mind.

How do you all get your plans, draw them, buy them, borrow them, get them off the internet? I always have to draw everything of mine out.......I want to know it is going to work before I dive into someone elses cut list.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I like to do rough sketches, and if I feel like using the computer, I use sketchup. I have dual monitors also, and love the space it gives you. It lets you organize files so much easier and makes running two programs simultaneously a breeze.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I like to do rough sketches, and if I feel like using the computer, I use sketchup. I have dual monitors also, and love the space it gives you. It lets you organize files so much easier and makes running two programs simultaneously a breeze.


Me too...I dont know how I lived without my dual monitors


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got a second monitor a couple weeks ago (after saving up) and I'm already at the point where I don't think I could go back. 

Here's my setup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

nathan said:


> i just got a second monitor a couple weeks ago (after saving up) and i'm already at the point where i don't think i could go back.
> 
> Here's my setup: :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 10056


all right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I do all my initial drawings on paper. If I want some ideas on how to do stuff from here or want to share my ideas prior to actually building, then I put them in sketchup (generally) or some other design tool. I work on a laptop at home, but here in the office, I have dual 20" monitors that are quite nice. Not too huge, but good enough to do some real multitasking.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

i use microstation to rough draw my projects in 2D to get dimensions and then i draw them up in google sketchup in 3D

i have dual monitors here at work


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

I am really surprised at the "Sketchup" users.....I like the program...It brings CAD-design capability to the common user than ever before.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> i use microstation to rough draw my projects in 2D to get dimensions and then i draw them up in google sketchup in 3D
> 
> i have dual monitors here at work


as far as Micro...I used it when designing part for GE


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah i personally like microstation a lot better then autocad. i think its a lot easier to use. at least in my experience im sure some would disagree


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Bearcreek, why surprised about the sketchup users?


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

frankp said:


> Bearcreek, why surprised about the sketchup users?


Because I thought it was a program that no-one knew about. It is absolutely a terrific program that the public needs to combat the overpiced CAD programs that the "everyday" consumer cant afford. If i didnt have AutoCAD...I would (and I actually have) use it. I love what Google is doing with Sketch-up, their OS and their browsers to combat the over priced monopoly of these software developers.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I just got a second monitor a couple weeks ago (after saving up) and I'm already at the point where I don't think I could go back.
> 
> Here's my setup: :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 10056


Nathan....that setup is too pretty..LOL....makes me ashamed of my clutter...LOL


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I just got that second monitor so I had cleaned off my desk to do the install. It's usually a mess.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike Gager said:


> yeah i personally like microstation a lot better then autocad. i think its a lot easier to use. at least in my experience im sure some would disagree


I think it is just a personal choice...they both have there advantages over the other. Up until AutoCAD upgraded their product in '07 I would have chose Micro if I werent so familiar with it. I liked the mechanical aspect of Micro until AutoCAD changed a few years ago. I also like Catia. I used it when doing contract work for Boeing....but who has $30,000 for a CAD program..LOL.


----------



## Plastyk (Jul 9, 2009)

I have AutoCAD 07 and never use it. It didn't cost me anything, so I guess that makes up for it. I have a single 24" monitor.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Plastyk said:


> I have AutoCAD 07 and never use it. It didn't cost me anything, so I guess that makes up for it. I have a single 24" monitor.


why dont u use it?


----------



## Plastyk (Jul 9, 2009)

Not real sure. I never learned the 3D rendering completly and haven't messed with it in so long, I don't remember much about the rest. I would have to get the book out and refresh myself. I never really understood the need for the iso rendering either. Do you use the iso?


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Plastyk said:


> Not real sure. I never learned the 3D rendering completly and haven't messed with it in so long, I don't remember much about the rest. I would have to get the book out and refresh myself. I never really understood the need for the iso rendering either. Do you use the iso?


Oh yea....at first when 07 came out it was a strange animal...but once you get familiar with it it is a Godsend. You have to change your mindset from a 2d to 3d perspective in using it. That was alittle bit easier for me because I use Architectural Desktop for so many years; It is a object orientated program versus line-by-line application, so using 07 in the new 3d format(similar to Sketchup) was only a small learning curve.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I still use the "old school" way (drafting board) for conceptual designs, but when it is all said and done, use use my CAD system to draw up the final plans. I am an engineer by trade and use CAD everyday for my job, so it is natural for me to use the software to my advantage. However, the CAD software that I use at home is not what I use at work, I simple could not afford that software (CATIA V5). The software that I use at home is only a 2D package, but for me, that is all that I need to draw up the plans for any of my projects. The software that I use at home is called DetlaCAD. It is inexpensive and does everything I need it to do, that is simply draw 2D plans.

Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dual monitor question*

I guess I'm still in the stone age, maybe bronze, but just how do you connect 2 monitors to 1 PC, USB I'm sure, but how does the computer know which screen to use for what you are doing? Is it automatic when you change websites...I havn't a clue here guys. :blink: bill


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I guess I'm still in the stone age, maybe bronze, but just how do you connect 2 monitors to 1 PC, USB I'm sure, but how does the computer know which screen to use for what you are doing? Is it automatic when you change websites...I havn't a clue here guys. :blink: bill


most newer video cards have the option of plugging in 2 monitors. using 2 DVI or VGA outputs. there is several different configurations once you have 2 monitors but generally its like having 1 very big monitor. you can drag items between the two or even have 1 thing open really wide across both screens. its very handy if you typically work with a lot of different programs at once because it allows you to view both full screen at the same time.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't wait to get a hold of a second monitor, I'm always running out of screen space when doing graphic work. My card supports dual monitors so I'm good to go there.


----------

